# Water bottle height?



## Critter

While refreshing my bottles today I realised I always just put them in randomly. They always drink from them fine, but I was wondering, is there a proper height to hang a water bottle from? A set measurement? Will they get... back issues if you hang them too low repeatedly? Like I said, I've never put much thought into it until today, I feel really guilty now though. Have I been hurting my rats unknowingly?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat

i dont think it matters just as long as they can reach it easily to drink water  mine have to stand up and drink from theres but its become part of a game for them lol. i dont think your hurting them unless you make them really work for it ;-) sounds like your doing just fine.


----------



## halfmoon

I have a small concrete perch made for birds right under my water bottle. It helps to keep their front nails from getting too sharp in between clippings. I have the water bottle up higher, so they can rest their front feet on it while they drink. 

The only time you'd run into a problem is if you have an elderly or sickly rat who can't stand up to reach the bottle. In that case you'll want to lower it enough so they can reach it, but be careful that it's high enough that bedding can't get piled up against the nozzle. That could get messy.  If you're still uncomfortable with the placement, hang out and watch them for a little while and see if they seem uncomfortable reaching up for it or crouching down. You'll find a good spot. 

Also, I mark the bars on my cage with masking tape so that I remember where I put the hooks for the bottle.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat

i agree halfmoon! mines a biiig bottle so its a perfect match for my babies  where did you get the cement block? just any old one or is it a special one? lol my rats nails are pretty long and they loathe the nail clippers :-/


----------



## Critter

It does seem to be fine, just panicked thinking I may have been doing them unseeable damage. They have 1 bigger bottle and 2 small ones spread throughout the cage. They get freshwater everyday and should I ever forget, they'd still have enough to last for a day at least. I've got a brick in my cage underneath one of my bottles as well, it's an outdoor floor tile they walk over, it does keep their nails nice. It's not that I've noticed them have trouble drinking, I was just wondering whether it could give them trouble in the future. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat

you should be fine  sounds like your doing a good job!


----------



## Critter

Thanks! I worry too much. xD
Maybe you should try the brick thing. I haven't had to clip theirs for a good while now.


----------



## halfmoon

Iheartroxyrat said:


> i agree halfmoon! mines a biiig bottle so its a perfect match for my babies  where did you get the cement block? just any old one or is it a special one? lol my rats nails are pretty long and they loathe the nail clippers :-/


I bought a concrete bird perch. It attaches on the side of the cage, and I can put it wherever and not worry about them getting it dirty. Some people will recommend putting a brick under the water bottle, but a lot of rats like to pee on rocks and bricks, so if you're going to use one the litter box would be the best place for it. I have a link to a perch similar to what I have, but I'm pretty sure mine is a small.

http://www.petco.com/product/116483...re-Perch.aspx?CoreCat=MM_BirdSupplies_Perches


----------



## GhostMouse

I keep two bottles in my cage; one that they have to stand to use, and one they can use on all fours. That way the always have the choice, and I know they always have a backup in case one bottle sticks or runs out while I'm not home. (I keep them full, but I've had one randomly leak before.)

The stand-to-use one gets a tiny bit more use, but I think they might just prefer drinking from a glass bottle, since the other is plastic. I haven't experimented with this though.


----------



## halfmoon

I have a smaller one on the upper level of my cage because one of mine is getting up there in age, and I've witnessed them stretching from the hammock to the water bottle. Lazy is an understatement...


----------



## giggles_mcbug

My cage has 3 bottles. When I clean my cage I rearrange everything, water bottles included. 

The only time I worry about height is sick, surgery recovering, or elderly rats.


----------



## ladymakaveli

Thanks to the people who posted about the concrete perches...going to the store to find some now.


----------

